# Software simulador de radios CB



## lsedr (Jun 26, 2009)

Muchachos hablemos aquí de aquellos simuladores que permiten contactarnos usando la Pc y conexion a internet en las banda CB por ejemplo. Este es uno de esos programas. http://dxfile.free.fr/dxpsk.htm


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 11, 2009)

Para los que no lo sabiamos: BC es la abreviatura de BANDA CIUDADANA y es la porción del espectro de frecuencias destinada a la libre comunicación entre el personal civil, por medio de la radio. La Banda Ciudadana, se abrevia con las siglas CB (por sus iniciales en inglés de Citizen Band). Otra forma de referirse a ella es por su frecuencia de 27 MHz o bien por su longitud de onda, que es 11 metros. Hay que considerar a la Banda Ciudadana como un hobby, que permite llenar los tiempos de ocio mediante la comunicación. No obstante en algunas circunstancias pueden prestarse servicios a la sociedad, pues gracias al uso de los equipos de CB se han evitado o ayudado en algunas catástrofes, interviniendo en emergencias y prestando socorro en inundaciones, accidentes, incendios y otros desastres. La CB consta de 40 canales comenzando en 26.965 MHz y finalizando en 27.405 MHz.

Qu‚ se necesita para CB ?

1. Equipos, antenas y accesorios.

El equipo más sencillo de CB, consta en un transmisor de 4W de potencia y 40 canales en modulación de amplitud modulada. Los equipos más completos costaban en 2005 del orden de EU$ 250 y poseen modulación por AM, FM y SSB. Esta última permite además recibir la telegraf¡a. Las antenas pueden ser dipolos o bien antenas verticales para estaciones móviles. Las potencias máximas aceptadas por la legislación en la mayor¡a de los pa¡ses es de 4W en AM y 12W en SSB. El uso de potencias mayores es ilegal. 

2. Licencia. En muchos paises, es requisito legal tener una licencia por parte del gobierno para transmitir en CB. La sola recepcion no requiere permiso.

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banda_Ciudadana

Para la propuesta de lsedr se requiere agregar a la anterior lista, el PC y el software de comunicaciones.

Tengo entendido que el alcance de la BC es de unos cuantos kilometros y permite las comunicaciones moviles. Ahora bien, como la CB se concibio para comunicacion de voz, hoy dia es factible tambien la transmision de datos, de una manera analoga, como la telefonia fija paso de comunicacion de voz a datos mediante un modem. Saludos.


----------

